# حضن الاب المفتوح (أحد الابن الضال )



## sam_msm (28 فبراير 2010)

حضن الاب المفتوح (أحد الابن الضال )
_______________________________

بظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح فى الجسد أنكشفت محبة الله التى بلا حدود والتى من المستحيل أن يحتوى حدودها البشر , ولكنها ظهرت فى المسيح ولمسها البشر بل ودخلت فى تغير خلقته البشر ,وإعادة خلقته البشرية من جديد فى المسيح ,لكى جميع الاعمال الصالحة و التى فشل فى السلوك فيها البشر عندما كانوا فى أدم الاول ,بالمسيح أدم الثانى ,وفيه وبه شخصياً قد أعدها لكى نسلك فيها :

لاننا عمله مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة ثد سبق الله وأعدها لكى نسلك فيها أف 2 : 10

وليس الهدف هو السلوك فى أعمال صالحة فالاعمال الصالحة ليست هدف أبدا فى حد ذاتها الا عند الفضلاء عند أنفسهم والمصلحين الاجتماعيين , ولكن الاعمال الصالحة عند المسيحيين ما هى الا برهان على اتحاد البشرية بالمسيح , وتأكيد على رجوع الله ليسكن مرة أخرى فى بيته وهيكله الحقيقي وهو قلب الانسان

فالانسان المسيحى ليس أنسان أخلقي أبدا ولهذا نجد أن أغلب الفديسين والذي لهم شهرة عظيمة فى القداسة والاعمال الصالحة ,كانت سيرتهم ليس صالحة فى القديم وقبل معرفتهم بالمسيح . وعندما عرفوا المسيح أنقلبت حياتهم ليس عن قصد من عمل الفضائل والاعمال الحسنة ولكن كنتيجة طبيعية لحلول الله فى قلوبهم ,

فالله هو الصالح وحده ومصدر جميع الصلاح ولهذا عندما يحل فى القلب وينتبه الانسان لحضور الله فيه وفى كيانه ,حينئذا نفس الانسان الذى كان يصنع الشر هو الذى يصنع الصلاح ولكن عن طريق الصالح الوحيد وهو الله الذى اتحد بالانسان واتحد الانسان به فصار الصلاح يسرى من الله الذى يسكن الانسان الى خارجه بدون أن يقصد الانسان بل بشكل طبيعي وتلقائى :

فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ليس أحد صالح الا واحد وهو الله مت 19 : 17

وبظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح أنتقل الانسان من الظلام الى النور فى شخص يسوع المسيح وبدون أن يدرى الانسان دخل الانسان فى المسيح يسوع الى أعماق محبة الله الاب بل واستقر الانسان فى حضن الله !

لان يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد مكانه الطبيعي هو فى حضن الله كل حين ولان يسوع جاء ليُعلن عن محبة الله الاب بشكل عملي فأتحد بالبشرية وصعد بها لتستقر فيه فى حضن الله الاب !

وهكذا أنتقلت البشرية بدون أن تدرى الى حضن الله الاب فى المسيح يسوع واحتوى حضن الاب البشرية والى الابد ,بل وصارت البشرية متنعمة بدفء جضن الاب من الان على الرغم من أن الانسان مازال فى الجسد والجسد حجاب عظيم جدا يحجب المجد والعظمة التى للانسان بدخوله الى حضن الاب .

ولكن عندما يتجلي الايمان فى القلب ويسمو القلب والنفس بالايمان فى الروح القدس يتذوق الانسان هنا من الان حرارة حب الاب ودفء حنانه بصورة يصعب فيها التعبير او النطق ولكنها حقيقية وملموسة من القديسيين ,والذى عندما عجزت الكلمات عن النطق بحرارة حضن الاب عبر عنها القديسيين بنور وقوة الروح القدس عن طريق الالحان وما أكثرها فى الكنيسة ,دليل على وفرة القلوب التى تذوقت بالفعل حلاوة وحرارة محبة الله الاب وروعة حضنه الدافئ

وليس عبثاً أن ُترتب الكنيسة أن تكون الشرقية هى فى مواجهة المؤمنين أثناء الاجتماع للصلاة وللشركة فى الافخارستيا فالمسيح يكون حاضر فى الافخارستيا بمجده ومجد ابيه ومعه جميع القديسيين الذين كملوا فى الايمان وبالاخص والدة الاله القديسة مريم وأيضاً جميع صفوف الملائكة تكون مجتمعه حول ربهم والهم مسيحنا القدوس ,وهذه حقيقة وليست تشبيه والعيب هو فى عيوننا الضعيفة التى لا ترى الامجاد وفى ارواحنا التى لم تعتاد ان ترى وتشعر بالالهيات !

والشرفية هى حضن الاب ولهذا تكون الصورة جميلة ومكتملة أثناء القداس الالهي صورة حقيقية وحية المسيح يسوع وقد جمع البشرية فيه وهو صار رأس البشرية والبشرية قد صارت جسده, منهم الاحياء بالجسد الملتفين حول الذبيحة ومنهم الاحياء فى الروح والملتفين أيضاً حول الذبيحة الجميع فى المسيح يسوع وقد صاروا فى حضن الاب والملائكة حولهم يسبحون بفرح وتهليل وذهول من أجل المجد الذى أخذته البشرية وبدون أى أستحقاق فى المسيح وقد تحقق بالفعل فى المسيح وينتظر فقط الاستعلان وتغير الجسد الى جسد المسيح الذى قام به من الاموات حينئذا الصورة الحقيقية والتى هى فى السر الان سوف تكون فى العلانية .

فحضن الاب قد جمع البشرية فيه كل البشرية من مشارق الارض ومن مغاربها ومن الشمال ومن الجنوب الكل صار فى حضن الاب ليس هناك واحد يختلف عن الاخر فى محبة الاب له وعنايته به فالكل ينال نفس الحب وبدون تميز أو أختلاف فالاب لا يعرف التميز فى حبه ولا يعرف يمنح أحد حب أعظم من الاخر بل الجميع لهم نفس الحب وكل الحب لانه ينبوع حب حقيقيى لا ينضب أو يتغير ومتجه بشكل دائم ومستمر نحو البشرية كلها التى وضعها المسيح ابنه الوحيد فى حضنه الى الابد .

فأنت وأنا والجميع كل واحد معروف بأسمه عند الاب ومن يحتقر نفسه ويستصغر كيانه على أهتمام الاب به يُقلل من عناية الله الحقيقية به بدون أن يدرى, فالذى يهتم بالعصفور الذى لا ثمن له عند البشر بل يمنحه البشر مجاناً فوق العصفورين الذين يبُاعا بفلسين :
أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين.وواحد منها ليس منسيا امام الله لو 12 : 6

هل لا يهتم بك وأنت قد صورت على صورة أبنه الحبيب وقد وهبك مجد تتحير فيه الملائكة وبدون ندامة وبدون مُفابل .

وهبك مجد مسبقاُ فى المسيح وقد ضمنه المسيح فى ذاته بل والعجب كله أنه وقبل أن تسلك فيه قد أعد لك الصلاح لكى تسلك فيه فهل نُقلل من نفسك عنده أن نعتبر أننا لسنا محط أهتمامه أو نستكتر أن يهبنا مع أبنه كل شيئ!

فالله يعطى من سخائه ولا يُعايير لانه يعطى من محبته فنحن لا نأخذ كل هذا من الله بسبب أعمال نصنعها لكى نُرضى الله فيستمطر علينا الخيرات . حاشا أن نقُدم لله أى سبب أو مُقابل لعطية محبته ,فالله لا يهبنا خيرات أو عطايا خارج عنه بل يهبنا ذاته :

واخذ خبزا وشكر وكسر واعطاهم قائلا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم.اصنعوا هذا لذكري لو 22 : 19.

كل هذا يكشف بوضوح عن طبيعة محبة الله ويكشف أكثر أن الانسان الان هو موضوع حب الله الاب من هو هذا الانسان الذى هو موضوع حب الله هو أى مهما كان ومهما كانت حالته ,الانسان الخاطئ الساقط المتألم على الدوام من سقوطه الشاعر بضعفه المستمر وأنه لا يقوم حتى يسقط

بل والمنغمس فى قاع النجاسة والضعف وكله ألم من نجاسته ودائماً فى حزن وعدم أستقرار بسبب ضعفه ونجاسة قلبه وأنحطاط أخلاقه هى سبب نكده الدائم فهو الذى قد جمع كل شيئ مما أخذه من أبيه كنصيب وسافر بعيداُ
لو 15 : 13

عنه متجاهل حبه وحنانه , أراد أن يفرح فى حضن أخر غير حضن الاب ظنا أنه من الممكن أن يجد حب أخر ينافس حب الاب له وبالفعل أعطى لابيه ظهره وبذل مجهود عظيم فى أن يتجاهل حضن الاب

حينئذاً بذّر ماله بعيش مسرف لو 15 : 13 فأجبر نفسه التى قد تعودت الصدق فى الحب والقداسة فى المشاعر أجبرها أن تتكلم بالغش وتقبل حب مزيف أشتعل قلبه بحب مُزيف ولذة مزيفة أيام وكان كل يوم ينتهى يجد نفسه تشققت ولم تشعر بالسعادة .

تكلم قلبه بكلمات حب وأشعل مشاعره بالحب المزيف ولكن كان قلبه ينكر كل هذه المشاعر ولم يُطاوعه على تصديق هذا الغش وهذا الزيف !

لم يوافقه قلبه على طول الطريق ولم ينفعل مع كلمات الحب المزيفة التى تخرج فقط من فمه بل كان قلبه شديد المعارضة لنفسه ويحتقر دائماً جميع أنفعالاته حتى أنقسمت نفسع على نفسه وصار في حيرة شديدة من أمره

هناك داخل النفس ميل نحو الشهوات واللذات الجسدية والزنا أنها شهوة قديمة لصقت بالنفس بسبب زمن الجهل والتعلق بالجسد الميت ,ولكن أيضاً فى النفس ينبوع حب المسيح الذى فجره المسيح فى النفس بسبب طول حب المسيح للنفس .

عمق عميق فى النفس له جذور وتاريخ تعرفه النفس جيداً هذا العمق من حب يسوع فى النفس أصيل جداً وصادق جداً وعرفت النفس المستهترة معني الصدق من خلال ينبوع الحب الذى تفجر فيها بيد يسوع الحلو والمحب للنفس دائماً

ولهذا كلمات الحب المزيف وميل النفس المزيف بات مكشوف جدا داخل النفس ومرصود بل ولا يُصدقه القلب الذى أختبر وتذوق الحب الحقيقي الذى هو لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ولهذا عندما تضغط الشهوة الخبيثة التى فى النفس على الانسان وتجعله يتجاهل حضن الاب الذى هو فيه ويميل نحو العالم وشهوات العالم فيسلفر بعيدا الى كورة بعيدة يطلب التلذذ والتنعم بلذة من الجسد والعيش المصُرف من الزواني القلب الذى ذاق حب يسوع لا يوافق شهوات النفس وهذا هو كل العجب !

فلا يُصدق هذا التلذذ ولا يُقبل عليه أبدا بل ويحزن ويكتئب بل دائما يُنكر هذا الحب وهذه الذة ويقف القلب كمعارض للنفس ويرفض أن ينصاع لشهوتها الفاسدة ويبُطل عملها دائما بعدم تصديقه لهذا التزيف ,

وعندما تُنفق النفس كل ما لها من ميل نحو الشهوة ولا تجد غير الفراغ وعدم الشبع حينئذا تشعر بحوع شديد جداً لان شبعها الحقيقي هو فى المسيح مهما حدث !

فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع شديد في تلك الكورة فابتدأ يحتاج. لو 15 : 14


نعم النفس التى ذاقت حب يسوع وشبعت بحب يسوع لا يمكن أن تشبع فى الشر أو الخطية او بعيدا عن حضن الاب مهما حدث بل سرعان ما تشعر بجوع شديد وأحتياج شديد الى حضن الاب

ولكن يبرز عمل الشيطان على الفور ويُحاول أن يُقنع الانسان أنه قد خرج من حضن الاب وهكذا من المستحيل أن يفكر فى الرجوع له وهذه أخطر عمل يعمل الشيطان مع الانسان

أعظم من حث الانسان على الخطية وتجاهل حضن الاب فى البداية لان الشيطان عندما أقنع الانسان تحت ضغط الشهوة التى فى النفس للالتصاق بالزواني فتجاهل الانسان حضن الاب .حينئذاً يجتهد الشيطان أن يظل الانسان متجاهل حضن الاب وأن ينغمس الى الاعماق فى التجاهل ويُحاول أقناع الانسان بأنه قد خرج بالفعل عن حضن الاب وليس له عودة مرة أخرى

ولهذا يحث الانسان أن يعتمد على نفسه فى تدبير حياته :

فمضى والتصق بواحد من اهل تلك الكورة فارسله الى حقوله ليرعى خنازير. لو 15 : 15

ولكن لا ترتاح النفس بل تشعر بالانحطاط الى مستوى أقل من الخنازير :

وكان يشتهي ان يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله.فلم يعطه احد. لو 15 : 16

ولكن لا يسمح الله أن ينحط أبنه الى هذا المستوى فيمنع أن يُعطيه أحد من أكل الخنازير بل تعود النعمة وتعمل فى قلبه وتُقنعه بهدوء فى أن يعود الى حضن الاب بأى وضع من الاوضاع حتى ولو أجير عند الاب :

فرجع الى نفسه وقال كم من اجير لابي يفضل عنه الخبز وانا اهلك جوعا. , اقوم واذهب الى ابي واقول له يا ابي اخطأت الى السماء وقدامك. ., ولست مستحقا بعد ان ادعى لك ابنا.اجعلني كاحد اجراك لو 15 : 17 _ 19


وعندما يعود الابن الى أبيه يكتشف المفاجأة العظمى والتى لا يستطيع عقله أو عقل أخيه الاكبر أن يُصدقها يكتشف أنه فى الحقيقة مازال فى حضن أبيه ولم يتغير أى شيئ من وضعه وأن كل ما حدث ما هو الا خداع فى خداع ,وانه لا يوجد قوة فى الوجود تُخرجه عن حضن ابيه .

بينما ما حدث هو تجاهل فقط لحضن أبيه الذى ظل مفتوح له وهو فيه حتى وهو مسافر بعيدا الى أبعد كورة فى الارض ,فهو الذى تجاهل بقصد منه لحضن ابيه وهل تجاهله لحضن أبيه يجعله يلغى حضن أبيه ؟

هل عندما يتعمد أن يُغمض أنسان عينه عن النور يجعله يلغى وجود النور فهو قد أغمض عينه عن حضن أبيه حتى يتمكن أن يعيش بعيش مصرف ويتلذذ مع الزواني ولكن هذا لم يجعله أبدا يخرج عن حضن أبيه ولهذا عندما رجع الى أبيه مرة أخرى :

واذ كان لم يزل بعيدا رآه ابوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبّله. لو 15 : 21

لم يفكر الاب فى أى شيء بل أول شيئ عمله أنه فتح له حضنه الذى كان متجاهله وتحننت أحشاء الاب على أبنه الذى هو عضو فى جسد ابنه يسوع من لحمه ومن عظامه فكيف لا يتحنن عليه وتنسكب عليه أحشائه لم يفكر أبداً الاب فى حال هذا الابن الضال الذى بدد كل ما أعطاه له الاب وفى عيش مصرف مع الزواني حسب تعبير الابن الكبير العاقل الذى يقيس الامور بالعقل وليس بالحب !

بل جرى هو نحو ابنه المريض والغير القادر على الجرى نحوه ووقع على عنقه .أنه منظر يحرك أى قلب متُحجر يعبر عن مدى شوق وأنتظار الاب لابنه ,فلقد انحنى ووقع على عنق أبنه الذى كان ينتظره بلهفه ,وقع على عنقه ليخفى دموعه التى لم تجف يوما واحداً طالما كان أبنه غائب عنه !

وأخذ يُقبله بحرارة وبالفعل وجد الابن نفسه مازال داخل حضن ابيه وهو لا يعلم وتعجب أننى داخل حضن أبي وقبل أن أقول له أننى أخطأت لم أُقدم له التذلل المناسب لم أُقدم له أى شيئ بعد حتى يقبلنى هكذا فى حضنه

لقد أكتشفت أننى لم أخرج عن حضن أبى بل أننى فيه بل ما حدث فقط هو أننى أعطيت ظهرى لابى لكى أعمل رغبة وشهوة نفسى الشريرة ولكن عندما رجعت الى نفسي وأعطيت أبى وجهى وجدته يبكى وينتظرنى وجرى نحوى ووقع على كتفى وأخذ يُقبلنى غير مبالى بأى حماقة صدرت منى أنه قانون للحب غير منطقى وغير عقلانى يُعثر فيه الابن الذى يشعر بأنه كبير وقادر أن يكون مستقيم بذاته !!

فاجاب وقال لابيه ها انا اخدمك سنين هذا عددها وقط لم اتجاوز وصيتك وجديا لم تعطني قط لافرح مع اصدقائي,ولكن لما جاء ابنك هذا الذي اكل معيشتك مع الزواني ذبحت له العجل المسمن لو 15 : 29 _ 30

وعندما شعر الابن بحب وحنان أبيه وحضنه المفتوح له على الدوام ,حينئذاً شعر بأنه قد أخطأ فى حق الحب وأن حب أبيه هو الحقيقي والصادق والذى يُشبع النفس وحده ولهذا :

قال له الابن يا ابي اخطأت الى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا بعد ان أدعى لك ابنا.لو 15 " 21

لثد شعر أنه أبن لان الانسان صار أبن لله عن طريق المسيح الذى هو أبن لله بالطبيعة وعندما طعُمت طبيعتنا البشرية فى طبيعة الابن صار بالنعمة أبناء لله لا يمكن أن تفصلنا عنه أى قوة مهما كانت ,ولهذا شعر الابن أنه غير مستحق أبداً أن يكون أبن لله ولكن هو ابن لله !

فقال الاب لعبيده اخرجوا الحلّة الاولى والبسوه واجعلوا خاتما في يده وحذاء في رجليه, وقدّموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح,لان ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد.فابتدأوا يفرحون. لو 15 : 22 _ 24

ولكن الاب أنشغل بتصليح كل ما فسد فى ابنه وأعاد له الحلة الاولى وزينه بكل زينه روحية وعاد الابن ليتمتع من جديد بمجد ابيه الذى هو له رغم أنه أخطأ ولكن هو ابن لا يمكن أن يكون عبد أبداً فمكانه الطبيعى هو بيت ابيه مهما حدث منه من ضعف :
والعبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد.اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد يو 5 : 35

صلاة :
أيها الاب الغالى يا من أحتويت فى حضنك كل البشرية بالحب والى الابد عندما جمعنا أبنك يسوع المسيح فيه وسمح أن نكون فيه ومعه فى مكانه وهو حضنك

هذه هى مشاعرك وهذه هى نيتك من نحونا نحن الخطاة يارب أن نكون فى حضنك كل حين بل بالحرى قد صرنا بالفعل فى حضنك حسب عمل ربنا يسوع المسيح ,الان نحن فى حضنك ولا يمكن لاى قوة فى الوجود أن تُخرجنا من حضنك ولكن ما يحدث دائما يارب وعلى مدار العمر أننى أنخذع من شهوتى وأُريد أن أنفذ رغبة نفسي الشريرة

حينئذاً أتجاهل وجودى فى حضنك حتى أذهب لأسنع مشيئة نفسى وأُحقق هوى قلبى وأنت تقف باكى على نفسى وقلبك حزين على جهل طبيعتى التى تجرى خلف الخداع بدون عقل

ولكن لا أخرج أبداً عن حضنك ولا تفارقنى ابدا محبتك بل هى التى تسيج حولى وتحفظنى حتى وأنا مسافر بعيد عنك فى كورة بعيدة حتى أصنع مشيئة نفسى وسعي خلف لذة جسدية

وانت لا تتركنى حتى وبعد أن أجوع وأحتاج وهذه اللحظة أنت تنتظرها دائما فى لحظة شعورى بالحوع والاحتياج لهذا تستلمنى على الفور نعمتك وتُحرك قلبى وفكرى وتُقنعنى بأن أحتياجى هو عندك وأن الاجير عندك يفضل عنه الطعام

ولهذا أقوم وأرجع ليك وأنا خائف أن ترفضى ولكن أملى أنك تقبلنى كأحد أجرائك ولكن أجدك أنت الذى تجرى نحوى وتقع على عنقى وتخطفنى الى حضنك وتُقبلنى وتعود فتصلح كل ما أتلفته خطيتى وجهلى فى ,فتجعل النعمة تعمل من جديد فى قلبى وتُظهر الحلة الجديدة المقدسة التى تُغطى طبيعتى الضعيفة ,بل وتجعلنى أفرح مع أولادك فى فرح فتنسكب تعزية روحك فى نفسي وأجد حرارة الروح تدب فى كيانى

حينئذا أعلم أننى أخطأت أمامك يا أبى وغير مستحق لكل هذه المحبة ,يارب قانون المحبة الذى وضعنا به المسيح فى حضنك فائق جدا ولا يخضع لقوانين البشر .بل عثرة كبيرة جدا أمام قوانين البشر وأمام المعتدين بأنفسهم والاقوياء عند أنفسهم

فهم يعتقدون أنه بقوتهم واستقامة أنفسهم صار لهم الاستحاق فيك .يعتقدون بأنهم بتنفيذهم الوصية بذواتهم ثد صار لهم الحق فيك وينتظرون المقابل والتمجيد وذبح الجداء :

فاجاب وقال لابيه ها انا اخدمك سنين هذا عددها وقط لم اتجاوز وصيتك وجديا لم تعطني قط لافرح مع اصدقائي لو 15 : 29
بل ويضعون فى طريث الخطاه الوائق والفروض والوصايا ليمنعوهم من الوصول الى حبك متهمينهم دائما بأنهم خطاة وغير مستحقين ومحتاجين السنين لتطهير خطياهم :
ولكن لما جاء ابنك هذا الذي اكل معيشتك مع الزواني ذبحت له العجل المسمن. لو 15 : 30

لقد حدث لهم عثرة فى العقل لانك ذبحت العجل المسمن وأحتفلت بالابن الضال الذى أكل معيشته مع الزوانى
بينما هم الذين يظنون بأنهم هم المستحقين التمجيد والكرامة والاحتفال لانهم هم الذين لم يكسرون الوصية حسب أعتقادهم وحسب أحكامهم الظاهرية وربما هم يكسرون الوصية فى القلب كل يوم ولكن دون أن يظهر فى الخارج شيئ ,هم يعتقدون بأنهم يقدمون الخدمات لك وربما هم يسعون فى الخدمة بذواتهم ومن أجل ذواتهم

ولهذا قانون الحب الالهى لا يعترف بأعمال الانسان الذاتية أو الاجتماعية بل يعترف ويُقدر قلب الخاطء الشاعر بضعفه وعدم أستحقاقه فيصير عدم أستحقاقه هو الاستحقاق ذاته ويفرح به قلب الاب وتحتفل به السماء فى كل مرة يرجع فيها الى نفسه

لهذا أتضرع اليك ايها الاب المحب لنا أن تجعل عينك علينا دائما وكل مرة أذهب فيها بعيد عنك لا تتركنى بل أجعل كل ما حولى فى مجاعة يارب لكى أعود وأرجع لنفسى فأشعر بالاحتياج لك .اتضرع اليك أن تجعلنى دائما أشعر بالاحتياج لك يارب لا للعالم او الشر

فأنت يا يسوع الشبع الوحيد للنفسى الذى يملئ النفس بالفرح والسعادة والامل فعندما تشعر النفس بك وبحضورك تجد كل شيئ ولا تحتاج لاى شيئ فكن لنا دائما يارب ولا تتركنا ابدا والى الابد أمين

الاحد 21 أمشير 1727 ش _________28 فبراير 2010


----------



## DODY2010 (23 مايو 2011)

فأنت يا يسوع الشبع الوحيد للنفسى الذى يملئ النفس بالفرح والسعادة والامل فعندما تشعر النفس بك وبحضورك تجد كل شيئ ولا تحتاج لاى شيئ فكن لنا دائما يارب ولا تتركنا ابدا والى الابد أمين
امين


----------

